# Canada. Had anyone done this?



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

One of our wish trips is to go to Canada. 
This won't happen for a few years. We would like to rent a small MH or else to rent a car and do motel.{Not really our thing}

Alot of people tells us forget about the middle bit.
Do around the lakes Montreal/Ottawa/Duluth Minnesota. Then fly to Calgary and go to west coast.
fly home from West coast.

Has anyone done this.
What do ye think?
How long would we need?


----------



## rapido_dave (Nov 27, 2007)

Nora and Neil

We've toured Canada for the last 8 years, each time in a rented motorhome. Forget about trying to do both sides at one go, unless you are going for a long time. Motorhomes are good value and there are plenty of sites. We've done BC, Alberta and Washington State on the west coast, including Vancouver Island and Ontario, Quebec, PEI, Nova Scotia and New York State on the east coast. 
Let me know if you need any more info, we've collected mountains of useless info over the years.

Rapido Dave


----------



## 104077 (Apr 24, 2007)

*Canada*

Hiya
We got married by Niagara Falls in 2000 and for our honeymoon we flew to Calgary to collect a motorhome and then toured the Rocky mountains which was fantastic. We dropped off the motorhome in Vancover and flew back from there. We spent three weeks in the Rockies and wished we had longer. We plan to do it again on our 10th wedding anniversary. It was just Wow! That was how we got into motorhoming! We had never done it before!! They cater for RVs big time and the sites are fantastic. The routes too are so easy to follow, you will love it and like us want to go again. The Canadians are extremely welcoming people.

Regards Sasy


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

My sister lives in West Vancouver not far from the Grouse Mountain cable car terminus. We've been over a few times and in fact had our first motorhome experience over there when we hired a C Class from Go West (you just have to sing the song every time you see one of their vans) and toured the western Rockies and Vancouver Island. Super roads for a motorhome and some wonderful sites.

I also went over in '96 just after taking redundancy from NatWest. I used up my Air Miles and flew Club Class to Toronto. Then caught The Canadian train across to Vancouver - what a fantastic experience. Three or four days and nights through the Canadian Shield, over the Prairies and through the Rockies. First class food included and the rear parlour car with bar and continuous coffee and tea up in the viewing lounge on top of the train - fabulous. 

And the best of it was that because I went at the start of their winter season (early November) I got the whole train trip for £300, including meals and my own little room with drop down bed. The summer price was over a thousand pounds for the same thing, but you didn't get the snow that I saw.

Andy


----------



## pads69 (May 13, 2005)

*Canada Motorhome touring information request*

Hi,
We also would like to tour western Canada (part of it anyway) next year for our 40th Anniversary, spending about three weeks there.
Does anyone have any suggestions
Where to visit
Any motorhome tours?
Hire company experiences (good and bad)

We originally thought of joining a tour, but I don't seem to be able to find any on the web. Otherwise we are looking for ideas and will make up our own tour from your experiences. 
Probably flying out to Vancouver and travelling to Banff/Calvery then Rocky Mountain train back to Vancouver.

Many thanks
Peter and Denise


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

We did this holiday in September 2000. A fantastic holiday highly recommended.

http://www.titanhitours.co.uk/holiday-itinerary.asp?pc=GRC


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi guys,

It's a while since we were over there but we got a very good deal all round from http://www.go-west.com/ and their site looks like it has plenty of info.

We toured Vancouver Island when we hired from them and it's certainly worth the trip. Of course you could head inland as well. You probably need at least half a dozen two week hols to do the whole area justice.

Good luck.

SDA


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

We hired from Canadream http://canadream.com/
and travelled from Toronto to the East coast,taking in PEI and finished at Halifax. At the campgrounds ther is a free KOA directory,most hire companies should have them Canadream give you temporary membership of KOA.


----------



## pads69 (May 13, 2005)

Thanks for the information StAubyns, however I was looking for Motorhome Tours - like the ones GB Priviledge do in Europe.

Thanks

Peter & Denise


----------



## pads69 (May 13, 2005)

Thanks for the link BigFoot

Pardon my ignorance but what is KOA?

Cheers


----------

